# Jacksonville,FL



## TEASTROY (Nov 22, 2010)

hey, just got here a couple days ago, dont know anyone here... but does anyone know a good sleep spot? church parking lots are meeehhh...

pm me if anything secretiveeeee

thankssss


----------

